# isdn 2 compis Online



## Surgeon2k (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen habe folgendes problem
will mit 2 compis über 1 isdn leitung ins i net sprich compi a geht ins internet und computer b soll über lan dann auch ins internet können habe auf beiden compis win 2k kann mir wer helfen bekomme es leider nicht hin das compi b ins i net kann ;(

mfg surg


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Guckst Du hier oder nimmst ein ISDN Router.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

